# SJOOW wiring



## Saloomen (Jun 23, 2011)

SJOOW wire to a disconnect for a machine , What do you guys think?
8' run on the floor and up the wall to the disconnect.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

What do you think? What is 400 telling you?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Does it fit into 400.7(A) 1-10? Does 400.8 1-4 stop you?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Saloomen said:


> SJOOW wire to a disconnect for a machine , What do you guys think?
> 8' run on the floor and up the wall to the disconnect.


The NEC rarely allows hard wiring a machine with cord.

You need to install a plug and receptacle.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

BBQ said:


> The NEC rarely allows hard wiring a machine with cord.
> 
> You need to install a plug and receptacle.


Agree.


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 4, 2011)

BBQ said:


> The NEC rarely allows hard wiring a machine with cord.
> 
> You need to install a plug and receptacle.


Disagree. You need to run conduit from the disconnect across the floor as long as it's not a tripping hazard. Hardwired. What's the point of a disconnect if you can walk over and unplug it from a receptacle?


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

BBQ said:


> The NEC rarely allows hard wiring a machine with cord.
> 
> You need to install a plug and receptacle.


Have you ever been in a a factory most of the machines are hardwired and it is perfectly legal.


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 4, 2011)

AFOREMA1 said:


> Have you ever been in a a factory most of the machines are hardwired and it is perfectly legal.


Don't know what factories you've been in but machines are NEVER hard wired with extension cord cable. Conduit would be my first choice, LT Flex my second and as a last resort, BX cable.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

AFOREMA1 said:


> Have you ever been in a a factory


Many times, spent about a year and a half assigned to one.





> most of the machines are hardwired and it is perfectly legal.


Really, hard wired with cord and it is legal?

Which part of 400.7 would you say applies to 'most of the machines'?


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Many times, spent about a year and a half assigned to one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





CheapCharlie said:


> Don't know what factories you've been in but machines are NEVER hard wired with extension cord cable. Conduit would be my first choice, LT Flex my second and as a last resort, BX cable.


Been in a ton of factories, many years working in them in fact. And there are plenty hard wired with cord, but I never said it is legal I addressed BBQ'S statement that machines have to be plug connections. 

No where in my post do I say how that is to be done so please stop the assumptions. My statement as written is completely correct.

Oh and never say never becuase I can pretty much bet you if you have a large factory near you some where in it has a piece of machine wired in house or by some other hack with cord. I have been to very few plants that did not have at least a couple.

And BBQ show me where I said doing it in cord or cable was okay. Never said that .


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 4, 2011)

AFOREMA1 said:


> Been in a ton of factories, many years working in them in fact. And there are plenty hard wired with cord, but I never said it is legal I addressed BBQ'S statement that machines have to be plug connections.
> 
> No where in my post do I say how that is to be done so please stop the assumptions. My statement as written is completely correct.


Sure you're statement is correct. Machines are hardwired. But the OP's question was whether he can use SJOOW cable. If I'm giving advice I'm going to go by code not by "what I've seen done".

To the OP - don't use SJOOW cable and DON'T use a receptacle and plug


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

CheapCharlie said:


> Sure you're statement is correct. Machines are hardwired. But the OP's question was whether he can use SJOOW cable. If I'm giving advice I'm going to go by code not by "what I've seen done".
> 
> To the OP - don't use SJOOW cable and DON'T use a receptacle and plug


The answer to the op is no. And BBQ I missed cord on your statement earlier my error. But for the situation described a cord should not be used as the length of the run leaves it open to damage and a safety issue it should really be installed in a protected manner with that long of a run on the ground.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ is correct. If he wants to use cord he needs to do a plug and receptacle.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> BBQ is correct. If he wants to use cord he needs to do a plug and receptacle.


For a plug and receptacle yes cord can be used. But it should not be used for a 8' plus run across the floor and another 3-4' up the wall it should be hardwired in conduit preferably to prevent damage.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

So I should run conduit to ever welder, large grinder and most every other piece of machinery and equipment in my shop. I think not.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

CheapCharlie said:


> Disagree. You need to run conduit from the disconnect across the floor as long as it's not a tripping hazard. Hardwired. What's the point of a disconnect if you can walk over and unplug it from a receptacle?


You can certainly hard wire it with pipe, FMC, LFMC etc, but if he decides to use cord it will have to have a plug and receptacle.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Cords are for bitches.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> So I should run conduit to ever welder, large grinder and most every other piece of machinery and equipment in my shop. I think not.


If your running 10' of cord on the floor for them, then yeah you should. If you are going to use cord and plug you should have your equipment stationed as to minimize the length of any cord run on the floor thus reducing its exposure to damage. 

If you have cords running all over the floor then you planned and installed your shop poorly.

Again my comments were in regard to the ops layout. If you like to do sloppy installs like that go for it . I choose not too.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Cords are for bitches.


I thought pipe was for bitches.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Lol. I have welders and other stuff with 10, 20, 30 feet and longer cords.

Very likely the op is running this cord from the machine to the wall behind it, heck there may not even be access back there. Assuming "physical damage" is probably premature.


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 4, 2011)

This is the commercial forum. Unless the OP accidentally put his post in here I'm assuming the install is for a commercial building. Sure we have drill presses plugged into the wall where I work, but if what he's wiring requires a disconnect (fused or not), then I still wouldn't suggest using a plug and receptacle. And for the cable as been stated before, it's run along way across the floor so I wouldn't use extension cord cable.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

CheapCharlie said:


> but if what he's wiring requires a disconnect (fused or not), then I still wouldn't suggest using a plug and receptacle....And for the cable as been stated before, it's run along way across the floor so I wouldn't use extension cord cable.


Care to explain why you think that way.


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 4, 2011)

I've never seen the load side of a disconnect feeding a receptacle. With the exception of a 600V welding plug (which is interlocked so you can't remove the plug with the disco on). What would be the point of having a safety disconnect which is meant to break load if you can walk over and unplug it (not meant to break load).


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

He may not even need a disconnect.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

A minor point... I rarely use SJ00W. I use SOOW even for 240V or 120V loads, because the insulation is thicker and it tends to survive the abuse much better. If a cord is going to be lying on the floor for whatever reason I'd prefer to have it be SOOW.

And yeah... put in a plug.

I was just talking to an ESA inspector yesterday and we were shooting the bull a bit and he mentioned a case where a company ticked off the ministry of labour and they made them install disconnects on every drop cord. That's right, those $65 Hubbel disconnects, hanging in the cord right above the plug. Now people are required to disconnect and lock out the cord end before they can unplug the load and plug a new one in.

People are stupid, eh?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

CheapCharlie said:


> This is the commercial forum. Unless the OP accidentally put his post in here I'm assuming the install is for a commercial building. Sure we have drill presses plugged into the wall where I work, but if what he's wiring requires a disconnect (fused or not), then I still wouldn't suggest using a plug and receptacle. And for the cable as been stated before, it's run along way across the floor so I wouldn't use extension cord cable.


This thread has been tough. 


OK, if he uses *cord* it has to have a plug and receptacle even if there is a disconnect switch there.

If he uses cord with a plug and receptacle he can very likely eliminate the disconnect switch

If he uses a raceway he will have to have a disconnect switch.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

BBQ said:


> This thread has been tough.


Not everyone is the cord expert that you are :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Not everyone is the cord expert that you are :laughing:


My years as a carny paying off ......... :laughing:


----------

